# North East Hiking/Camping suggestions



## fe231 (Jun 17, 2004)

Hi 
I am new to this forum and it seems like someone can finally help me out.
I live in NYC and we are trying to find a place(not tooooo far) where we can go for a  few days and hike and camp.  Free camping would be nice...but can be an organized camp site.  Any suggestions?  Preferebly near some streams.  
Thanx and hope you'll be able to help me out.
Federico


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 17, 2004)

http://www.campsnh.com/ - i like sugarloaf the best.  central location to all the notches, on zealand river, and excellent sunset hike (~ hour) from the campuground on the sugarloaves.


----------



## Greg (Jun 17, 2004)

Hey Federico. Welcome to the forums. How about a little more detail? How far are you willing to travel from NYC?


----------



## MichaelJ (Jun 17, 2004)

Your shortest trip is probably the Catskills, but unfortunately I know nothing about the area.


----------



## fe231 (Jun 17, 2004)

Thanx for the replies.  The Sugarloaf option looks great.
I don't have a car so somewhere that can be reached via train would be ideal....if not we will have to rent a car and in that case I would say a 5 hour drive max!  Thanx and look forward to more suggestions.
I am not American so I don't know if and where you can free camp around.


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 18, 2004)

free camping isn't really available at any "established" camp sites.  if you are into backpacking, you can pitch a tent off to the side of most trails while hiking, in which case here are the rules for wmnf (not sure about other mountain ranges):
http://www.fs.fed.us/r9/white/recreation/land_above/backcountry_rules.html

catskills would definitely be closer, so would something in the dacks or green mountains of VT.  but i think the whites might be ~5 hours from NYC, so still up for consideration.  i can't speak for the catskills, dacks, or greens, but public transportation isn't readily available for wmnf, and the transportation that is available probably would make a rental car the cheapest option (and allow you the most options regardless).  fwiw, wmnf campgrounds only cost ~$15-17 a night.  best of luck.


----------



## libraryhead (Aug 27, 2004)

You can take the Metro North train line to the Appalachian Trail. It stops very infrequently, and only on weekends, if I recall, but with careful planning you should be able to work out an overnight. I took it for a dayhike once when I was living in NYC and starved for green. There are no facilities at the train station (just a platform), so be sure to bring water. I remember the hike as moderately challenging -- there is some up -- and satisfyingly woodsy. There's lots of great walking around New York, but getting out in the woods takes some doing, especially without a car. Good luck!


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 27, 2004)

Catskills would be closest outside of the AT best & I suspect there are some trains that would get you close but none that would bring you to a trailhead.  My unlce lives in NYC & when he rents a car, he takes the train to CT (Stamford) because the rates are cheaper.  You will need to get some trail maps regardless where you go.  Unless they have closed them, there should be two EMS stores in NYC & probaly a REI or two.  Either chain should have employees who can answer some questions on terrain & gear you may need.  NJ part of AT has bears as well as MA & likely CT also.  Well Bears may be found almost anywhere now so proper food prep & storage is important.

Welcome to the boards


----------

